# 21st Century prog recommendations



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Which albums do you recommend to a complete beginner with progressive music regarding artists who have emerged in the last twenty years? For the purposes of this thread I'd like to exclude modern work by musicians who were on the go in the sixties and seventies.

I'm interested in all sub-genres, even where the link to prog is somewhat tenuous. It just has to be great music!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

Rather tedious of me....but Gosta Berlings Saga and Guapo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

Thinking Plague too "old"?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

21st Century Recommendation Man


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

dogen said:


> Thinking Plague too "old"?


Go for it. ............


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

If you insist.....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Wood said:


> Which albums do you recommend to a complete beginner with progressive music regarding artists who have emerged in the last twenty years? For the purposes of this thread I'd like to exclude modern work by musicians who were on the go in the sixties and seventies.
> 
> I'm interested in all sub-genres, even where the link to prog is somewhat tenuous. It just has to be great music!


It's a huge world of music, so it's hard to recommend a handful of artists or albums. You can learn a lot more by visiting a site like Progessive Ears. Learning about different bands and artists, and then doing some listening at sites like bandcamp. And remember that your idea of great music may not coincide with the tastes of others, so take recommendations with a grain of salt because some fans like fusion and Canterbury type stuff, and others love symphonic prog metal, and still others like dark, weird avant rock.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2016)

Dim7 said:


> 21st Century Recommendation Man


I Talk to the Wine.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thinking Plague's In This Life is a 27 year old album, so not exactly 21st century rock.

Moonjune Records has a lot of newer bands on their label. You can listen to all of them at their site. http://www.moonjune.com/ And 10T Records also. http://10trecords.com/

Cuneiform Records is one of the best known American labels. http://www.cuneiformrecords.com/ That's where you'll find Thinking Plague's albums.

And there's AltRock in Europe http://www.altrock.it/

The guy that owns Cuneiform also has a great online store, Wayside Music. You'll find lots of cool stuff here. And check the bargain pages for cheap CDs. http://www.waysidemusic.com/


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

starthrower said:


> It's a huge world of music, so it's hard to recommend a handful of artists or albums. You can learn a lot more by visiting a site like Progessive Ears. Learning about different bands and artists, and then doing some listening at sites like bandcamp. And remember that your idea of great music may not coincide with the tastes of others, so take recommendations with a grain of salt because some fans like fusion and Canterbury type stuff, and others love symphonic prog metal, and still others like dark, weird avant rock.


Yes, I'd find it hard too to recommend a small amount of music where I have a wide knowledge. I'm extremely open minded about music, and wish to listen to artists who are talented and have an element of originality. I'd therefore like to try it across all genres. That is how I listen to music a fair portion of the time nowadays.

So getting a diversity of Members recommendations is a way of achieving this. I do use lists, such as the top modern prog one referenced by Merl on the other thread, but the usefulness of this is restricted by the terms of reference of the list maker.

I've used this approach on TC before, for various classical recommendations, for example my organ thread, and it has worked very well. I've tended to get a broad but informed series of recommendations that I wouldn't otherwise have by perusing the internet. Indeed, it is for this type of information that I joined the forum in the first place.

Another advantage of having a large and vague request is that it gets interpreted differently by various members, which provide a number of interesting leads in directions that I haven't anticipated, such as what you have provided for me.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Wood said:


> I'm extremely open minded about music, and wish to listen to artists who are talented and have an element of originality.


I find the originality aspect to be a quality that is rather rare these days. A lot of current prog bands have a retro sound and style that is more akin to the 70s. And many fans prefer this. There's not a whole lot of unique bands like Thinking Plague.

I became a bit disillusioned after investigating a bunch of bands that fans were raving about at the Progessive Ears forum, and that's why I started visiting TC, and getting more into 20th century orchestral and chamber music.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I find the originality aspect to be a quality that is rather rare these days. A lot of current prog bands have a retro sound and style that is more akin to the 70s. And many fans prefer this. There's not a whole lot of unique bands like Thinking Plague.
> 
> I became a bit disillusioned after investigating a bunch of bands that fans were raving about at the Progessive Ears forum, and that's why I started visiting TC, and getting more into 20th century orchestral and chamber music.


While I agree that originality is harder to come by these days, there are enough original bands to explore.

My take on bands that are not completely original, is that, as long as they are not "clone bands", have great melodies (even if in the 70's style), are top quality musicians, and put their own twist on the 'retro' sound, that is fine with me.

Some bands for the OP to check out:

As already mentioned, Thinking Plague, however, I think "In Extremis" and "History of Madness" are their best. I love this quote from a negative review they got for the "History of Madness"; "How many 12-tone wankfests can we get through in one album?". I guess one persons 'wankfest' is another's (mine) near brilliance.

Echolyn - their best are, "As the World..." and "suffocating the Bloom". They got a bit more straight forward (less proggy, as it were) and song oriented after these (with the exception of "Mei"), but still very good. Very good multi part vocal harmonies.

http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=90

Deus Ex Machina from Italy. I'm a fan boy! Amazing musicianship (their violinist plays in major orchestras), with a vocalist with 5 octave range (who sings in Latin) and great compositions. They straddle the line between prog, fusion (a la Mahavishnu Orchestra), some avant garde tossed in. Their first release was good, but not great, but everything after has been incredible. Their best are "De Republica", "Equilibrismo Da Insofferenza" and "Cinque". They have a brand new one, that has not arrived in my mail yet.

http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=78

Aranis from Belgium. Another avant-prog band with folk, contemporary classical and rock influences. Their leader and double bass player received degrees at the Royal Academy at Antwerp in double bass and composition.

http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=3459

After Crying from Hungary. They produce music that varies from 'Chamber Prog' to more traditional prog in their later releases. All their releases from their first, "Overground Music" to "6" are worth getting. Some of their stuff is hauntingly beautiful, others are very cinematic.

http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=9

Underground Railroad from US. There is no question these guys are influenced by Genesis, but with some very interesting fusion and modern classical tossed in. Leader, Kurt Rongey, has degrees from the Royal Academy of Music in London (composition and piano performance). Both of their releases are worth getting, although the second, "The Origin of Consciousness" is the more unique than the first, "Through and Through".

http://www.progarchives.com/artist.asp?id=1576

I'll come back with more recommendations later.

There are also a whole bunch of interesting prog-metal bands (also, avant garde metal and technical metal has some interesting offerings), that are not "Dream Theater" clones full of wankery. Don't get me wrong, I happen to like Dream Theater, but I can totally understand why many people do not.

So, I can toss in a few of those too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The only new rock album I've been listening to is Keneally's Scambot 2. I know a lot of prog fans say they can't get into Keneally, but I love his music. No matter how complex or eccentric it gets, it sounds natural and unpretentious to my ears. 

I'm not a big Italian prog listener, but I do have some Deus Ex Machina, DFA, and Area. And one other current band that has a more retro sound, but I enjoy their music. Can't remember the band name. But lately I'm not in the mood for rock music very often.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Depends if you like metal too? 

One artist I highly recommend who is current, is Ben Levin and his two bands:
Ben Levin Group 
Bent Knee 

I can tell he's going far!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for all of the recommendations, I've tried a few so far:

Gosta Berlings Saga
Marbin: Breaking the cycle
Sashasonia
Mastodon: Crack the Skye
Porcupine Tree: Stupid Dream

Next up is Hypnos 69: Legacy


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> While I agree that originality is harder to come by these days, there are enough original bands to explore.
> 
> My take on bands that are not completely original, is that, as long as they are not "clone bands", have great melodies (even if in the 70's style), are top quality musicians, and put their own twist on the 'retro' sound, that is fine with me.
> 
> ...


I'm listening to After Crying's Overground music. Not 21st C but who cares?

Yes, more please!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

I like Animals as Leaders:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Wood said:


> I'm listening to After Crying's Overground music. Not 21st C but who cares?
> 
> Yes, more please!


Well...

Your OP did mention bands from the last 20 years

A band that some people compare to After Crying (I don't find too many similarities myself), is Isuldar's Bane from Sweden.

Here's a bit from their 1992 release, "The Voyage - a Trip to Elsewhere".






Here's a Finish band called "Alamaailman Vasarat". Not sure how to describe these guys...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Really it would help if we knew what prog bands you rated. Might give us a few ideas of bands that might appeal.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I like Animals as Leaders:


Animals as Leaders just sounds really bland to me...

The only instrumental prog metal band that I still find worth listening to is Dysrhythmia.

"In Consequence" from "Test of Submission"(2012)

"Severed and Whole" from their coming album "The Veil of Control"


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Porcupine Tree (start with In Absentia) and Steven Wilson (start with The raven that refused to sing).


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Magma - Köhntarkösz Anteria
Anglagard - Epilog (22 years ago though, sorry)
Opeth - Still Life
Meshuggah - Catch 33
The Gabriel Construct - Interior City
Anekdoten - Gravity

stay away from Dream Theater and the rest of the cheesy stuff.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> Magma - Köhntarkösz Anteria
> Anglagard - Epilog (22 years ago though, sorry)
> Opeth - Still Life
> Meshuggah - Catch 33
> ...


Opeth is cheesy stuff... :V


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

So you've either never listened to any of Opeth's golden period (My Arms, Your Hearse - Ghost Reveries) of all 5 star albums, or think any music with harsh vocals is bad by default. 

Either way, you're incorrect


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by Dim7:

21st Century Recommendation Man



dogen said:


> I Talk to the Wine.


Clearly, confusion will be your epitaphs.

This, along with a couple other new tunes by King Crimson, are excellent works from the 2010s:






Their albums The Construction of Light, The Power to Believe, and several live concerts available on youtube are from the first decade of this century.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> So you've either never listened to any of Opeth's golden period (My Arms, Your Hearse - Ghost Reveries) of all 5 star albums, or think any music with harsh vocals is bad by default.
> 
> Either way, you're incorrect


Or maybe it's just cheesy. Akerfeldt's growls are bland, the "soft" parts are cringeworthy, the music is banal and predictable. "Oh, listen to the acoustic guitars! DEM BINARY CONTRASTS WHO ACTUALLY NEEDS NUANCES"


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Akerfeldt's growls are bland? Name a single growling vocalist better technique and enunciation. And i'm not talking about today (he's lost his voice), i'm talking about circa 2001.

Calling the music unnuanced and the songwriting banal and predictable just indicates to me that you either have not listened to their best albums or simply do not understand them. While Akerfeldt began to run out of ideas recently, there was literally no songwriter writing in the style of opeth during their classic period. A completely unique harmonic and structural language in the realms of extreme metal. If you can name me another band that wrote in the style of "The Moor" before 1999, I will paypal you 1,000 dollars.

I'm done arguing though, the vast majority of the Progressive Rock listening audience considers Still Life a seminal release. It's sad to hear you're in the minority who don't get it.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

jailhouse said:


> Akerfeldt's growls are bland? Name a single growling vocalist better technique and enunciation. And i'm not talking about today (he's lost his voice), i'm talking about circa 2001.
> 
> Calling the music unnuanced and the songwriting banal and predictable just indicates to me that you either have not listened to their best albums or simply do not understand them. While Akerfeldt began to run out of ideas recently, there was literally no songwriter writing in the style of opeth during their classic period. A completely unique harmonic and structural language in the realms of extreme metal. If you can name me another band that wrote in the style of "The Moor" before 1999, I will paypal you 1,000 dollars.
> 
> I'm done arguing though, the vast majority of the Progressive Rock listening audience considers Still Life a seminal release. It's sad to hear you're in the minority who don't get it.


Liked even though you insulted Dream Theater earlier. I love Opeth as well, however.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> Calling the music unnuanced and the songwriting banal and predictable just indicates to me that you either have not listened to their best albums or simply do not understand them.


So... according to you there are only 2 options:

1. I'm a troll who likes to trashtalk bands other people enjoy without any knowledge necessary to make a "reasonable" judgement about the band...

2. I'm simply a mentally limited pleb who isn't able to grasp the grandeur of Opeth and the vastness of the musical world they have created.



jailhouse said:


> Akerfeldt's growls are bland? Name a single growling vocalist better technique and enunciation. And i'm not talking about today (he's lost his voice), i'm talking about circa 2001.


"Good" technique doesn't make the vocals authentic or expressive. 
As for which vocalists I like: Steeve Hurdle on Obscura (Gorguts), Luc Lemay on post-Considered Dead Gorguts albums, Mick Barr and Nick McMaster on post-Debut Krallice albums... and Nick on "The Wound and the Bow"



jailhouse said:


> While Akerfeldt began to run out of ideas recently, there was literally no songwriter writing in the style of opeth during their classic period. A completely unique harmonic and structural language in the realms of extreme metal. If you can name me another band that wrote in the style of "The Moor" before 1999, I will paypal you 1,000 dollars.


Well, Cynic's "Focus" is equally cheesy if that counts...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Devin Townsend just released an album!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I would suggest getting a time machine (any will do), then grabbing the first good early 70's prog band you see (there were lots of the them then and no one will notice one missing) and before they become known, whisk them into the 21st Century- then you would have my 21.st Century Prog recommendation.


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

What is the difference between program music and normal music?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"Prog" stands for progressive rock, not for program music..........


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

and to think I thought it stood for Progoccular


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry I was mistaken. I'm not familiar with the genre, but after a little research I found out two of my favourite rock bands (I'm not very huge on rock, despite) are Genesis and Pink Floyd. 
I have always been far more knowledgeable about classical music and jazz. I must warn that I don't know music theory.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Merl said:


> Really it would help if we knew what prog bands you rated. Might give us a few ideas of bands that might appeal.


I want to know what you like and where you find your best bands. I'll do the rest.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I've just been watching and listening to Marbin and Mark Wingfield on YouTube. I enjoyed Marbin's set from April 2016. Loud, jazzy and melodic. Wingfield was very interesting.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood (Oct 8, 2016)

Has anyone here heard Haken, they're alright!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Special Providence and Natsumen from Japan.

SPECIAL PROVIDENCE - SOUL ALERT





SPECIAL PROVIDENCE - Essence of Change 





NATSUMEN - Newsummerboy





NATSUMEN - LIVE @ KAIKOO POPWAVE FESTIVAL'10


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Has anyone here heard Haken, they're alright!


Yeah, a really good band!

They really have the knack of straddling the line between classic prog rock and prog metal. They also have an exceptional vocalist, who sings with no metal cliches for the most part.

Good melodies, great musicianship and a nice level of emotion.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Retyc said:


> So... according to you there are only 2 options:
> 
> 1. I'm a troll who likes to trashtalk bands other people enjoy without any knowledge necessary to make a "reasonable" judgement about the band...
> 
> ...


Yeah Steeve Hurdle and Luc are great and Obscura is one of my favorite albums.

I also love Cynic's focus so yeah but it's not similar to opeth at all.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Dedalus said:


> Liked even though you insulted Dream Theater earlier. I love Opeth as well, however.


xD sorry i liked them when i was 14 but I definitely cant listen to that these days. The vocals are too overblown, the keyboard patches are terrible, the harmonic structures are very bland, and theres way too much meaningless shred for me.

I will admit they have a few good moments on Images and Words and Awake, but i doubt i'll ever listen to them again.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Marillion...........


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Great album I just dug out! I suppose this would be classified as prog/fusion. Tony is a British bass player. Album features Indian guitarist Prasanna, and Dave Fiuczynski.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Dysrhythmia's new album "The Veil of Control" is fantastic, they are getting better each album... the opening track might be relatively weak though...


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

If you like your prog with a bit of quirky humour, try Beardfish, from Sweden. Into the Night is a good shorter song to start with, or if you have time on your hands, the epic Sleeping in Traffic is a spectacular song!

For catchy "prog with choruses", try Frost*.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

starthrower said:


> It's a huge world of music, so it's hard to recommend a handful of artists or albums. You can learn a lot more by visiting a site like Progessive Ears. Learning about different bands and artists, and then doing some listening at sites like bandcamp. And remember that your idea of great music may not coincide with the tastes of others, so take recommendations with a grain of salt because some fans like fusion and Canterbury type stuff, and others love symphonic prog metal, and still others like dark, weird avant rock.


Yeah, but I want to listen to prog that has a real metal-sounding guitar and cookie-monster vocals. Anything that you don't listen to, because you remind me of my father.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Roots of Prog Rock:

Let's start with Louis Armstrong's Hot Five...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> The Roots of Prog Rock:
> 
> Let's start with Louis Armstrong's Hot Five...


Oh, c'mon! You sound like my great grandfather.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Moonjune record label was recommended by Starthrower above.

From there I have:

Simak Dialog: Patahan (2005 live)










Indonesian jazz, rock, fusion, scat, with a German reciting German poetry simultaneously with an Indonesian reciting Indonesian lyrics, and much more.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mark Wingfield: Proof of light










Interesting album with an electric guitarist improviser who tries to sound like the human voice, accompanied by an excellent jazz / rock drummer. Sometimes it seems that they are playing on different records.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

DFA: Work in progress live










Jazzy Italian space rock.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

One of my favorite releases in the past 10 years. They have a ballsy sound with hammond organ and great guitar tones. It's all instrumental, and the compositions are well written and memorable. And they are a great live band. I caught them at NEARfest in 2012.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Coupla songs from Mike Keneally's new album.

Heavy tune.






Groovy tune.


----------



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

I can't believe there are some bands here that I actually recognize! Lol, I absolutely love prog rock and prog metal. I decided to take a look at one of the bands recc'd here (Deus Ex Machina, _De Republica_) and it took awhile but I was sold when the violin(?) came in on the track Exordium. I'll be sure to check out all of the ones that have been mentioned here.

Also, will contribute a few reccs of my own

*Plini*

Instrumental artist from Australia. His debut EP will always hold a special place in my heart ♥






My fav track from his latest album:






*Animals As Leaders*

yea I kno they were mentioned already, and while I rather liked CAFO, I can see why it wouldn't appeal as much to some. Tosin definitely sounded alot more mechanical in his older stuff, but I quite like the band's more classical works as well, and would like to hear them do more with that style. Fortunately their upcoming album is supposedly gonna be more of that. My favourite single from it so far:






*Karnivool*

More from Australia. They're not purely instrumental like the other two, but they were my favourite for a long time until AAL released The Brain Dance lol. Asymmetry is prolly their best album imo, alot of favourites I would listen to daily





















A few highlights from their other albums:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Coupla songs from Mike Keneally's new album.
> 
> Heavy tune.
> 
> ...


These 'rights' people are very annoying. It's no available over here again. So much for the world wide access to information.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Casebearer said:


> These 'rights' people are very annoying. It's no available over here again. So much for the world wide access to information.


Try RadioKeneally at Mike's website. You can listen to streaming Keneally music 24/7.
http://www.radiokeneally.com/


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Steven Wilson does some really tasteful stuff. He's acutely aware of musicianship and production quality. You won't find any of his albums sandblasted to oblivion. He's also gotten Guthrie Govan, whom I find to be one of the more impressive progressive guitar players, to participate in quite a bit of his output.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Behold... the Arctopus' new album "Cognitive Emancipation"


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

starthrower said:


> One of my favorite releases in the past 10 years. They have a ballsy sound with hammond organ and great guitar tones. It's all instrumental, and the compositions are well written and memorable. And they are a great live band. I caught them at NEARfest in 2012.


Helmet of Gnats is a good band.

Saw them at CalProg back in the early 2000's.

They were good live, until they attempted a Return to Forever cover tune. It was, shall we say, a bit over their abilities. But got to give them credit for even trying it.


----------

